
Next-Generation Dex Compiler Now in Preview - el_duderino
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2017/08/next-generation-dex-compiler-now-in.html
======
cpeterso
Are D8-compiled applications backwards compatible with older Android OS
versions? The article doesn't say, but I assume they would be if D8 is
emitting the same dex format.

~~~
chickenbane
Yes, I assume the same. There doesn't seem to be a large need to update the
dex format so my assumption is this change enables faster compilation, perhaps
by better integration with the Android Gradle plugin or incremental support.

------
iainmerrick
The term "next-generation" seems pretty overblown for this. It's just "the
next version, with some nice incremental improvements."

------
HillaryBriss
very roughly 25% less compile time, according to their graph.

interesting that they're also planning to replace proguard. so we'll have d8
and r8.

